# Large frag racks???



## deeznutz (Aug 21, 2013)

Anyone know where I can find and buy large frag racks for my new frag tank?
Tanks going be 48x24x12t. I would prefer local pick up.

thanks

-dan


----------



## darkangel66n (May 15, 2013)

You can custom order whatever you want from JT Custom Acrylics. Any size shape or whatever you can imagine he can make. You could also use egg crate like lots of folks do.


----------



## deeznutz (Aug 21, 2013)

Oh yeah I forgot about JT. I want to make this one really nice instead of the standard eggcrete. I will start with the egg create so it can grow all that wonderful algae at the beginning. lol


----------

